# Aloe Vera Juice



## Bahnmor (Jan 13, 2008)

You can buy it in just about any health food shop, and it's not too expensive. It was recommended to me by my soon-to-be Mother-in-Law, who used to suffer severe abdominal pain.It's basically a dietary supplement. You need to take it regularly, about 30ml with each meal (about a shot glass worth), for a week or so before you notice much of an effect.While it doesn't do much to stop the IBS directly, what it does is soothes the inflamed regions of the colon, thereby reducing the amount and frequency of the IBS pains (at least that's what it does for me).Personally, I can handle the occasional unexpected trip to the restroom. Even when I'm out with others. What I really don't like is the pain that accompanies it. I'll openly admit that this stuff doesn't stop it completely, but it has greatly reduced the discomfort I feel with my IBS.For all I know it may just be a psychological crutch, but if I'm in less pain I certainly won't be complaining.


----------

